# RAF AIRCRAFT RECOGNITION HANDBOOK AP



## bodvoc (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone have a .PDF file of:

RAF AIRCRAFT RECOGNITION HANDBOOK AP 1480 BRITISH ISLES

Or a good scan of one? 

We are doing a re-enactment weekend for 9 tp 11yr olds in line with the Battle of Britian 70th year, and need a copy of this book for an ARP/Home Guard display and contest.

Many thanks

John


----------

